# If You’re Not on Tinder You’re a Volcel



## Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

I stayed away from tinder for the longest time because I always heard from black bill proponents about the 80/20 rule which slowly turned into like 90/10. That it’s not even worth it if you’re sub-8 real life standards and below 5’10 and even whales will reject you. I’m probably PSL 3.75 facially. 5’9 and my pics clearly show that I’m not tall since I’m around friends in some of them. 

Yet I’ve managed to do decently on tinder. Up to 4 lays off of it now just in the past 1.5 months and you have to understand that I honestly don’t even put much effort into it at all with everything I’m working on right now (career, school, investments, boxing, potentially moving, etc). Even if you’re getting like 5% of the girls you swipe right on to like you back, that’s 5-10 girls a day depending on how many times you decide to swipe that day. In this case, the normies were actually not completely stupid. It is a numbers game and so as long as you don’t only accept PSL 7 stacies you’ll smash here and there. 

This isn’t a thread opposing the idea that looks are really important. Obviously Chad gets way more matches and puts in way less effort. All I’m saying is that you can still fuck girls while you’re looksmaxxing. Don’t waste your youth. 

PS. Blacked out the first girl because I actually know her in real life. Also, I realize a few of the girls aren’t attractive. Sometimes when I’m horny swiping my standards get dangerously low but then I come to my senses later. The girls I’ve actually put in the time to meet in real life off the app have been good though.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 26, 2020)

NO FACE NO CARE. PM IF HIGH INHIB I WONT LEAK


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 26, 2020)

streege said:


> NO FACE NO CARE. PM IF HIGH INHIB I WONT LEAK


----------



## Deleted member 4577 (Mar 26, 2020)

streege said:


> NO FACE NO CARE. PM IF HIGH INHIB I WONT LEAK


----------



## Rift (Mar 26, 2020)

Show your face


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 26, 2020)

streege said:


> NO FACE NO CARE. PM IF HIGH INHIB I WONT LEAK



Send me also a pm. I rate here.


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Mar 26, 2020)

streege said:


> NO FACE NO CARE. PM IF HIGH INHIB I WONT LEAK


----------



## Inscol (Mar 26, 2020)

streege said:


> NO FACE NO CARE. PM IF HIGH INHIB I WONT LEAK


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

Most I’ll do. My frame and height suck but I gymcelled enough to look decent. Eye area is garbage tier by the way. Chin is recessed. Nose is bulbous. Maybe the worst zygo/cheekbone support on this site. I’m low body fat but my buccal fat area is bad. Narrow mouth. Only things I have going for me are hair, coloring, and leanness.


----------



## nastynas (Mar 26, 2020)

another 6 rating as 3 here we go


----------



## Inscol (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Most I’ll do. My frame and height suck but I gymcelled enough to look decent. Eye area is garbage tier by the way. Chin is recessed. Nose is bulbous. Maybe the worst zygo/cheekbone support on this site. I’m low body fat but my buccal fat area is bad. Narrow mouth. Only things I have going for me are hair, coloring, and leanness.


You're not psl 3.75 you're 5 on these pics unless you got bug eyes


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Most I’ll do. My frame and height suck but I gymcelled enough to look decent. Eye area is garbage tier by the way. Chin is recessed. Nose is bulbous. Maybe the worst zygo/cheekbone support on this site. I’m low body fat but my buccal fat area is bad. Narrow mouth. Only things I have going for me are hair, coloring, and leanness.


subhuman side profile tbh


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm a fatcel in curryland can't get laid ☹Over for me.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

Inscol said:


> You're not psl 3.75 you're 5 on these pics unless you got bug eyes


Not bug eyes but my eye area does suck. Brown eyes, rounded, lower end of IPD, etc. Very childish looking.


streege said:


> subhuman side profile tbh


Yeah...saving up for surgeries currently lol.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Not bug eyes but my eye area does suck. Brown eyes, rounded, lower end of IPD, etc. Very childish looking.
> 
> Yeah...saving up for surgeries currently lol.


still you can have a décent front. if you want us to confirm just send a pm without the eye blur


----------



## HumidVent (Mar 26, 2020)

Cope. I use a boost every day and have tinder gold , always swipe right and I've been using it since the app came out and I get nothing. Jfl at being subhuman.


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 26, 2020)

i couldn't even close with the most attractive girls i've matched with because i'm not NT so instead i jerk off every so often with their pictures in my mind


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 26, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> i couldn't even close with the most attractive girls i've matched with because i'm not NT so instead i jerk off every so often with their pictures in my mind


you mog my autism


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 26, 2020)

HumidVent said:


> Cope. I use a boost every day and have tinder gold , always swipe right and I've been using it since the app came out and I get nothing. Jfl at being subhuman.


----------



## Stingray (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes lol if you are above average you can have some success on tinder


----------



## .👽. (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I stayed away from tinder for the longest time because I always heard from black bill proponents about the 80/20 rule which slowly turned into like 90/10. That it’s not even worth it if you’re sub-8 real life standards and below 5’10 and even whales will reject you. I’m probably PSL 3.75 facially. 5’9 and my pics clearly show that I’m not tall since I’m around friends in some of them.
> 
> Yet I’ve managed to do decently on tinder. Up to 4 lays off of it now just in the past 1.5 months and you have to understand that I honestly don’t even put much effort into it at all with everything I’m working on right now (career, school, investments, boxing, potentially moving, etc). Even if you’re getting like 5% of the girls you swipe right on to like you back, that’s 5-10 girls a day depending on how many times you decide to swipe that day. In this case, the normies were actually not completely stupid. It is a numbers game and so as long as you don’t only accept PSL 7 stacies you’ll smash here and there.
> 
> ...


NIGGA ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME YOU HAVE ALMOST 200 MATCHES WTF KILL YOURSELF PLS TY


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 26, 2020)

streege said:


> you mog my autism



my last match said she was attracted to broken guys who go to therapy or rehab and that's why she swiped on me


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

streege said:


> still you can have a décent front. if you want us to confirm just send a pm without the eye blur


I’m good on that man. I just don’t like the idea of my uncensored pics being out there like that. I’m very self aware so I know what my issues are. I need to see Taban to get lower eyelid retraction and some zygomatic arch/infaorbital implants. First I need a genioplasty though. Technically bimax would be optimal but I don’t have the time for that so it’s whatever. Unlike a lot of people here I don’t need to become male model tier, I’m cool with PSL 5.25 and then letting my status, wealth, and charisma do the rest.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 26, 2020)

*so explain 2 matches with foids below my standards for me while im like 3.5-4psl on frauded pics i had and height seted to 6'3?*


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 26, 2020)

meh


----------



## күренеш (Mar 26, 2020)

I’d say that’s well earned tbh. I bet you look pretty good to those girls. I’m sure you don’t show your side profile in your pics, and when they meet you you recession is not so obvious that they would be put off. I bet they have you painted in a certain way in their heads from your photos that when they meet you they will subconsciously let a few flaws go unnoticed


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I’m good on that man. I just don’t like the idea of my uncensored pics being out there like that. I’m very self aware so I know what my issues are. I need to see Taban to get lower eyelid retraction and some zygomatic arch/infaorbital implants. First I need a genioplasty though. Technically bimax would be optimal but I don’t have the time for that so it’s whatever. Unlike a lot of people here I don’t need to become male model tier, I’m cool with PSL 5.25 and then letting my status, wealth, and charisma do the rest.


don't do a bimax. genio is enough. and taban will do Wonder. nose tip job maybe ?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 26, 2020)

a compact midfaced guy who get laid with tinder, wow, really surprising


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 26, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> my last match said she was attracted to broken guys who go to therapy or rehab and that's why she swiped on me


looks like she is not sane either tbh


----------



## william (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Most I’ll do. My frame and height suck but I gymcelled enough to look decent. Eye area is garbage tier by the way. Chin is recessed. Nose is bulbous. Maybe the worst zygo/cheekbone support on this site. I’m low body fat but my buccal fat area is bad. Narrow mouth. Only things I have going for me are hair, coloring, and leanness.


do you use shirtless pic on tinder? if not can you show pics?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 26, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> a compact midfaced guy who get laid with tinder, wow, really surprising


lol if compact midface and decent eyes were everything i would have a good life yet i'm here


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

Those of you saying you get no matches even with fat girls...

I GUARANTEE you look autistic or basement dweller in your profile pictures. Unless you’re Chad you have to look NT and social in your pics. You have to have good lighting and not weird angles. And pics with friends. I will help anybody here. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (Mar 26, 2020)

How many pictures did you put in your profile ,and which type of pictures...
Selfies ,pics with people ?


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

streege said:


> don't do a bimax. genio is enough. and taban will do Wonder. nose tip job maybe ?


Thanks brother. Definitely would consider a nose tip job too since I have a bulbous somewhat droopy tip. If I do well in this stock market over the next year or so the sky is the limit lol.


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Most I’ll do. My frame and height suck but I gymcelled enough to look decent. Eye area is garbage tier by the way. Chin is recessed. Nose is bulbous. Maybe the worst zygo/cheekbone support on this site. I’m low body fat but my buccal fat area is bad. Narrow mouth. Only things I have going for me are hair, coloring, and leanness.


@streege brutal racepill. I'm not even surprised at this point


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I GUARANTEE you look autistic or basement dweller in your profile pictures. Unless you’re Chad you have to look NT and social in your pics.





Morpheus said:


> And pics with friends.



it's over


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 26, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> @streege brutal racepill. I'm not even surprised at this point


he looks balkan tbh but yeah


----------



## .👽. (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I stayed away from tinder for the longest time because I always heard from black bill proponents about the 80/20 rule which slowly turned into like 90/10. That it’s not even worth it if you’re sub-8 real life standards and below 5’10 and even whales will reject you. I’m probably PSL 3.75 facially. 5’9 and my pics clearly show that I’m not tall since I’m around friends in some of them.
> 
> Yet I’ve managed to do decently on tinder. Up to 4 lays off of it now just in the past 1.5 months and you have to understand that I honestly don’t even put much effort into it at all with everything I’m working on right now (career, school, investments, boxing, potentially moving, etc). Even if you’re getting like 5% of the girls you swipe right on to like you back, that’s 5-10 girls a day depending on how many times you decide to swipe that day. In this case, the normies were actually not completely stupid. It is a numbers game and so as long as you don’t only accept PSL 7 stacies you’ll smash here and there.
> 
> ...


these girls actually look good. did u use a chadfish??


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 26, 2020)

streege said:


> he looks balkan tbh but yeah



This nigga is saying your a volcel if you don't use tinder but doesnt realize shitskins exist


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> these girls actually look good. did u use a chadfish??


No lmao. I just used me. Shirtless pic similar to the one of me in a towel (but with shorts instead). One of me out at a club with friends. One of me with my pup. Close up face pic in the car. And a couple others. Keep in mind these matches came over the course of over a month. 



streege said:


> he looks balkan tbh but yeah


Italian brah.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I stayed away from tinder for the longest time because I always heard from black bill proponents about the 80/20 rule which slowly turned into like 90/10. That it’s not even worth it if you’re sub-8 real life standards and below 5’10 and even whales will reject you. I’m probably PSL 3.75 facially. 5’9 and my pics clearly show that I’m not tall since I’m around friends in some of them.
> 
> Yet I’ve managed to do decently on tinder. Up to 4 lays off of it now just in the past 1.5 months and you have to understand that I honestly don’t even put much effort into it at all with everything I’m working on right now (career, school, investments, boxing, potentially moving, etc). Even if you’re getting like 5% of the girls you swipe right on to like you back, that’s 5-10 girls a day depending on how many times you decide to swipe that day. In this case, the normies were actually not completely stupid. It is a numbers game and so as long as you don’t only accept PSL 7 stacies you’ll smash here and there.
> 
> ...


Pitt avi halo might be the reason


----------



## .👽. (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> No lmao. I just used me. Shirtless pic similar to the one of me in a towel (but with shorts instead). One of me out at a club with friends. One of me with my pup. Close up face pic in the car. And a couple others. Keep in mind these matches came over the course of over a month.
> 
> 
> Italian brah.


still insane bro. so from 99 matches just 5 lays?


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 26, 2020)

streege said:


> i wish i wasn't shitskin


Nah bro your skin tone is not death tier.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 26, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> Nah bro your skin tone is not death tier.


life's unfair bruv


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 26, 2020)

If you think you cant go on tinder with your face and your body (I dont mean height) its over for me


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Mar 26, 2020)

Facts


----------



## uglymofo (Mar 26, 2020)

tinder is boring tbh


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Most I’ll do. My frame and height suck but I gymcelled enough to look decent. Eye area is garbage tier by the way. Chin is recessed. Nose is bulbous. Maybe the worst zygo/cheekbone support on this site. I’m low body fat but my buccal fat area is bad. Narrow mouth. Only things I have going for me are hair, coloring, and leanness.


psl 3.75 theory 😂


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> still insane bro. so from 99 matches just 5 lays?


197 matches. 5 lays. I’m telling you though, I don’t put in any effort. I only message 1 in every 4-5 girls or so and I have a hard time keeping up with conversations because like I said I have a lot going on in my life right now. Work, school, investing, fitness, planning my life, family stuff, this virus shit, etc. Even in the pics you can see a lot of them were left on read because too much time had elapsed by the time I saw the message. And then others, I just didn’t feel like going through the effort to set up a date. I get left on read too though. It goes both ways. 

In a year once I have everything together I’ll put more effort into trying to slay as much as possible but right now I have other priorities I have to take care of.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> 197 matches. 5 lays. I’m telling you though, I don’t put in any effort. I only message 1 in every 4-5 girls or so and I have a hard time keeping up with conversations because like I said I have a lot going on in my life right now. Work, school, investing, fitness, planning my life, family stuff, this virus shit, etc. Even in the pics you can see a lot of them were left on read because too much time had elapsed by the time I saw the message. And then others, I just didn’t feel like going through the effort to set up a date. I get left on read too though. It goes both ways.
> 
> In a year once I have everything together I’ll put more effort into trying to slay as much as possible but right now I have other priorities I have to take care of.


fuck, you are a slayer. MIRIN!!!  how old btw


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 26, 2020)

body halo is real


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Pitt avi halo might be the reason


Pitt avi halo has been proven to increase match rate by 8x. Imagine if I also put my favorite movie is Fight Club in my bio...


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Pitt avi halo has been proven to increase match rate by 8x. Imagine if I also put my favorite movie is Fight Club in my bio...


You would get more matches than you can respond to so probably not a great idea


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 26, 2020)

humble bragging faggot


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> fuck, you are a slayer. MIRIN!!!  how old btw


23 man. I hope to have my whole life together (surgeries done, fully settled into career, investments all doing well, mental and physical health peaked) by 25.


stuckneworleans said:


> humble bragging faggot


Man that’s not what I’m trying to do. I’m just saying that Tinder isn’t as difficult as people make it seem and most posters here could somewhat regularly slay off of it if they had decent NT pics and they didn’t only settle for stacies. There are so so many girls on there that even if you’re bottom tier, at least some are bound to swipe on you. I’m just trying to bring a little positivity to a lot of people who think it’s over.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 26, 2020)

Above average white guy tells us "Just use tinder bro"


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> NO FACE NO CARE. PM IF HIGH INHIB I WONT LEAK


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Most I’ll do. My frame and height suck but I gymcelled enough to look decent. Eye area is garbage tier by the way. Chin is recessed. Nose is bulbous. Maybe the worst zygo/cheekbone support on this site. I’m low body fat but my buccal fat area is bad. Narrow mouth. Only things I have going for me are hair, coloring, and leanness.


You aren't 3.75 PSL jfl, you look upper 4s at worse. Granted I can't see your eye area. You're also white with a good body.


Morpheus said:


> Italian brah.


nice


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 27, 2020)

NO  

why would i go on that site when i know what the results will be already


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Above average white guy tells us "Just use tinder bro"


It works, Its comming from me. Pitt himself


----------



## Ada Mustang (Mar 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I stayed away from tinder for the longest time because I always heard from black bill proponents about the 80/20 rule which slowly turned into like 90/10. That it’s not even worth it if you’re sub-8 real life standards and below 5’10 and even whales will reject you. I’m probably PSL 3.75 facially. 5’9 and my pics clearly show that I’m not tall since I’m around friends in some of them.
> 
> Yet I’ve managed to do decently on tinder. Up to 4 lays off of it now just in the past 1.5 months and you have to understand that I honestly don’t even put much effort into it at all with everything I’m working on right now (career, school, investments, boxing, potentially moving, etc). Even if you’re getting like 5% of the girls you swipe right on to like you back, that’s 5-10 girls a day depending on how many times you decide to swipe that day. In this case, the normies were actually not completely stupid. It is a numbers game and so as long as you don’t only accept PSL 7 stacies you’ll smash here and there.
> 
> ...


*((just be chad bro))*


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Mar 27, 2020)

Lifefuel for averagfaceleanmaxxers


----------



## RemoveNormalfags (Mar 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Most I’ll do. My frame and height suck but I gymcelled enough to look decent. Eye area is garbage tier by the way. Chin is recessed. Nose is bulbous. Maybe the worst zygo/cheekbone support on this site. I’m low body fat but my buccal fat area is bad. Narrow mouth. Only things I have going for me are hair, coloring, and leanness.


These pics proved the blackpill just even more.
Obviously you are *above *average.


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I stayed away from tinder for the longest time because I always heard from black bill proponents about the 80/20 rule which slowly turned into like 90/10. That it’s not even worth it if you’re sub-8 real life standards and below 5’10 and even whales will reject you. I’m probably PSL 3.75 facially. 5’9 and my pics clearly show that I’m not tall since I’m around friends in some of them.
> 
> Yet I’ve managed to do decently on tinder. Up to 4 lays off of it now just in the past 1.5 months and you have to understand that I honestly don’t even put much effort into it at all with everything I’m working on right now (career, school, investments, boxing, potentially moving, etc). Even if you’re getting like 5% of the girls you swipe right on to like you back, that’s 5-10 girls a day depending on how many times you decide to swipe that day. In this case, the normies were actually not completely stupid. It is a numbers game and so as long as you don’t only accept PSL 7 stacies you’ll smash here and there.
> 
> ...


good stuff man, keep banging


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 27, 2020)

op you deserve to die


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Mar 27, 2020)

Dude nice humble brag but I wont buy it, the only way you are psl3 is if you have eyes like rami malek. Its obvious you are above average, nice hairline, colouring, midface, gymcelled, low bf.


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Mar 27, 2020)

Just be good looking theory


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 27, 2020)

online game and bars are form ntcels
lets be honest
I personaly believe Im at 4,5-5.2 at best range and would slay in clubs and did pretty decent on tinder <dect as like 99+likes within 2 days in my own country when fresh accoutn> 
but im too shy, too awkard, too afraid to meet friends there


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> online game and bars are form ntcels
> lets be honest
> I personaly believe Im at 4,5-5.2 at best range and would slay in clubs and did pretty decent on tinder <dect as like 99+likes within 2 days in my own country when fresh accoutn>
> but im too shy, too awkard, too afraid to meet friends there


fix your autism bro, not your looks first


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> fix your autism bro, not your looks first


its not that easy bro
i.e. I could have easly lose my virginity last septemeber <what has been reported on this forum> but because of autism i did not


but its no like "just do it"
sometimes mental game is harder than looksmaxing


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> its not that easy bro
> i.e. I could have easly lose my virginity last septemeber <what has been reported on this forum> but because of autism i did not
> 
> 
> ...


i guess you'll do better in a LTR with a girl that knows how to take care of you.


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 27, 2020)

never gonna sign up to such a degenerate platform, even if I was Chad


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> never gonna sign up to such a degenerate platform, even if I was Chad


----------



## Inferno (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh c'mon OP you are at least a 5 in psl and have a decent frame/body/height that isn't turbomanlet tier
Throw in white halo and ofc you'll get matches
Stop humble bragging and go somewhere else


stuckneworleans said:


> humble bragging faggot


----------



## sonicgamer1337 (Mar 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 28, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I’m probably PSL 3.75 facially


Fishing for compliments.


----------



## justbigboned (Mar 29, 2020)

streege said:


> life's unfair bruv


shitty coloring club boyo


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 29, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Above average white guy tells us "Just use tinder bro"


yhyh ur black tho u can easily find niche white girls lol


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 29, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> yhyh ur black tho u can easily find niche white girls lol


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 29, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I stayed away from tinder for the longest time because I always heard from black bill proponents about the 80/20 rule which slowly turned into like 90/10. That it’s not even worth it if you’re sub-8 real life standards and below 5’10 and even whales will reject you. I’m probably PSL 3.75 facially. 5’9 and my pics clearly show that I’m not tall since I’m around friends in some of them.
> 
> Yet I’ve managed to do decently on tinder. Up to 4 lays off of it now just in the past 1.5 months and you have to understand that I honestly don’t even put much effort into it at all





Morpheus said:


> Not bug eyes but my eye area does suck. Brown eyes, rounded, lower end of IPD, etc. Very childish looking.



You are likely not facially 3,75 as you put in your OP. You underestimated it.

You are facially, with an average or below average eye erae; around: 4.25 psl. Or average-ish+ in real life: 6.5/10 irl
Bodily you are a 9/10 irl.

So overall. You physical attractovenesss is:
6.5 x 69% = 4.5
9.0 x 31% = 2.8
*So overal; 7.3.*

So you are at miminum around top 25% (decile). Which is the Chadlite enterance level. Well done. Body halo helps, and saves it for you


----------



## EktoPlasma (Mar 29, 2020)

streege said:


> lol if compact midface and decent eyes were everything i would have a good life yet i'm here


Being here means having a good life 







eduardkoopman said:


> You are likely not facially 3,75 as you put in your OP. You underestimated it.
> 
> You are facially, with an average or below average eye erae; around: 4.25 psl. Or average-ish+ in real life: 6.5/10 irl
> Bodily you are a 9/10 irl.
> ...


Bodywise he is 10/10 irl. Normies don't care about shoulder to waist ratio and he is lean with good amount of muscles


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 29, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Most I’ll do. My frame and height suck but I gymcelled enough to look decent. Eye area is garbage tier by the way. Chin is recessed. Nose is bulbous. Maybe the worst zygo/cheekbone support on this site. I’m low body fat but my buccal fat area is bad. Narrow mouth. Only things I have going for me are hair, coloring, and leanness.


man u have good frame, good facial hear and beard, all the cards are there height well you're average i guess that's the best u can do for now unless you get LL


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Mar 29, 2020)

Dude I get unmatched on tinder by chubby 4psl white girls.

Even they think they deserve something better than me.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 29, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Being here means having a good life
> View attachment 326694
> 
> 
> Bodywise he is 10/10 irl. Normies don't care about shoulder to waist ratio and he is lean with good amount of muscles


ily bro


----------



## EktoPlasma (Mar 29, 2020)

streege said:


> ily bro


----------



## john2 (Mar 29, 2020)

streege said:


> NO FACE NO CARE. PM IF HIGH INHIB I WONT LEAK


Your avi makes me feel like I am in the presence of an older, protective, beautiful sister tbh. Crazy avi halo.


----------



## Soulrack (Mar 30, 2020)

dn read but good job doing something


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 31, 2020)

If you're on Tinder, you obviously chase pussy. That makes you a *simp *in my eyes.


----------



## shortretrudedchin (Mar 31, 2020)

Tfw when 15> matches and 0 answers using only social pics


----------



## Moggy (Mar 31, 2020)

Totally believable results. Above average guys get laid through tinder, especially gymcels.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 31, 2020)

i would get 0 matches on tinder but im still a volcel jfl


----------



## OverForMe (Mar 31, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Most I’ll do. My frame and height suck but I gymcelled enough to look decent. Eye area is garbage tier by the way. Chin is recessed. Nose is bulbous. Maybe the worst zygo/cheekbone support on this site. I’m low body fat but my buccal fat area is bad. Narrow mouth. Only things I have going for me are hair, coloring, and leanness.


Body halo carries you
Go away chad
Those sluts nowdays only fuck gymcels


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 31, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> Body halo carries you
> Go away chad
> Those sluts nowdays only fuck gymcels


So go to the gym? That’s something you can easily change. Also my shirtless pic is my 4th pic and I’m assuming most girls don’t even look that far when swiping so to those girls I’m just a below average looking dude with an above average body (but below average height). I also don’t really even look like I lift in a shirt tbh. And yet I still do well on tinder. Most of you guys could do if you had decent pics.


TRUE_CEL said:


> i would get 0 matches on tinder but im still a volcel jfl


Have you tried? If not let me help you with your profile.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 31, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> So go to the gym? That’s something you can easily change. Also my shirtless pic is my 4th pic and I’m assuming most girls don’t even look that far when swiping so to those girls I’m just a below average looking dude with an above average body (but below average height). And yet I still do well on tinder. Most of you guys could do if you had decent pics.
> 
> Have you tried? If not let me help you with your profile.


Yes good picd are inportant af. Did an experiment with a 5,5psl dude from IG. One pic of him got 90 matches in an hours, the other one 10-15


----------



## Darkstrand (Mar 31, 2020)

Of course I'm a volcel, won't just bang any random whore...


----------



## OverForMe (Mar 31, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> So go to the gym? That’s something you can easily change. Also my shirtless pic is my 4th pic and I’m assuming most girls don’t even look that far when swiping so to those girls I’m just a below average looking dude with an above average body (but below average height). I also don’t really even look like I lift in a shirt tbh. And yet I still do well on tinder. Most of you guys could do if you had decent pics.
> 
> Have you tried? If not let me help you with your profile.


you take steroids bastard stop lying
also wide jaw halo


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 31, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Yes good picd are inportant af. Did an experiment with a 5,5psl dude from IG. One pic of him got 90 matches in an hours, the other one 10-15


Dude to be honest it works on me too. Crisp quality pics with good lighting make me way more likely to swipe on a girl. When you're swiping on tinder, you're going so fast and making split decisions. Bad pics (too close, too far away, bad lighting, autistic looking, etc) will completely fuck you over.


OverForMe said:


> you take steroids bastard stop lying


Bro I'm not even big lmao what? You must have no gym experience whatsoever if you think my physique is that impressive. I appreciate the compliment but I would never do roids because I value my collagen and hair too much. My results are easily achievable within 5-6 months for most people. It only took me longer (like 10 months) because I was too off and on with it up until like 6 months ago.


----------



## OverForMe (Mar 31, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Dude to be honest it works on me too. Crisp quality pics with good lighting make me way more likely to swipe on a girl. When you're swiping on tinder, you're going so fast and making split decisions. Bad pics (too close, too far away, bad lighting, autistic looking, etc) will completely fuck you over.
> 
> Bro I'm not even big lmao what? You must have no gym experience whatsoever if you think my physique is that impressive. I appreciate the compliment but I would never do roids because I value my collagen and hair too much. My results are easily achievable within 5-6 months for most people. It only took me longer (like 10 months) because I was too off and on with it up until like 6 months ago.


piece of shit you are clearly using steroids


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Apr 7, 2020)

roidmaxxed


----------



## Arkantos (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm inel


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mirin'. I'm a solid 2.5, but my body and the fact I was an athlete for a while halo'd me during college.


----------



## badmantier (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank god my mom corrected mouth breathing when I was a child. But what's interesting is this video of Sean O'Pry, he has his mouth open almost the entire team (even when he's just listening to the other guy talk). Could he have been a mouth breather?


----------



## Gosick (Apr 12, 2020)

I literally have yet to see a 5 psl+ girl on tinder in my area of swiping with my chadfishes.

Its really just all 4psl at best foids that want to fuck chad.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 12, 2020)

Gosick said:


> I literally have yet to see a 5 psl+ girl on tinder in my area of swiping with my chadfishes.
> 
> Its really just all 4psl at best foids that want to fuck chad.


i really believe stacy or stacylite are more into more normal, NT, only above average guys. And it's all makes sense. 
what do you think ? 
Both of us, don't want a stacy despite what our peepee could say, because rationnally it's too much concession to make for a piece of meat.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 12, 2020)

Terrific thread 

I joined 2 nights ago and I got a match with a decent 20 year old blonde within 10 minutes.

I'm too pussy to do anything do I unmatched an hour later.


----------



## Over (Apr 13, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I stayed away from tinder for the longest time because I always heard from black bill proponents about the 80/20 rule which slowly turned into like 90/10. That it’s not even worth it if you’re sub-8 real life standards and below 5’10 and even whales will reject you. I’m probably PSL 3.75 facially. 5’9 and my pics clearly show that I’m not tall since I’m around friends in some of them.
> 
> Yet I’ve managed to do decently on tinder. Up to 4 lays off of it now just in the past 1.5 months and you have to understand that I honestly don’t even put much effort into it at all with everything I’m working on right now (career, school, investments, boxing, potentially moving, etc). Even if you’re getting like 5% of the girls you swipe right on to like you back, that’s 5-10 girls a day depending on how many times you decide to swipe that day. In this case, the normies were actually not completely stupid. It is a numbers game and so as long as you don’t only accept PSL 7 stacies you’ll smash here and there.
> 
> ...


PM pics I am sure you're not 3.75.

I will never do Tinder in my life. It's just asking for mental breakdown. Never fucking ever, I got no chance there as incel.


----------



## Deluded Normie (Apr 14, 2020)

Good thread.

I need to install Tinder again and take better pics tbh.


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (Apr 26, 2020)

197 matches and matching with ACTUALLY NON FAT people and getting replies... Bragging fuckijng piece of shit... Why do you cunts always have to rub in in others noses like a rich person waving money in front of the starving....

the nerve to be fucking telling other guys that tinder is worth a go just because you had success...

Some of us have swiped literally fuckin thousands and got trannies and a few landwhales! I swiped until i ran out in every fucking town in my country... i tried overseas in many countries.. even middle eastern allah countried who only had like 10 people and still got nothing... 

yet people here tell me '' oh its not your looks bro'' what a load of fucking shit!

Guys like us 80%ers get NOTHING and pricks like you want to rub it in our fucking face because you can over the internet


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 26, 2020)

Good looking guy with a strong jawline and a gym body gets laid on Tinder.

Wow ..


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 26, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Good looking guy with a strong jawline and a gym body gets laid on Tinder.
> 
> Wow ..


My guy I’m recessed as fuck lol. Look at my pics in my thread about getting bimax + genio. And people here always say body doesn’t matter and only height and frame does yet I worked hard and got myself a good physique despite being 5’9 and not big framed. I’m just trying to motivate people here to put in the work in the gym and use better pics because trust me the male competition on tinder includes a lot of fat disgusting slobs with poorly lit/angled pics.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Apr 26, 2020)

Richard Fitzwell said:


> 197 matches and matching with ACTUALLY NON FAT people and getting replies... Bragging fuckijng piece of shit... Why do you cunts always have to rub in in others noses like a rich person waving money in front of the starving....
> 
> the nerve to be fucking telling other guys that tinder is worth a go just because you had success...
> 
> ...


Your tinder account is probably stuck in negative ELO
Delete it and create it again, then farm 2-3 days in SEA (dont need to match anyone only their likes count)
Then return to your target destination

Or you are below 4psl.


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (Apr 26, 2020)

Nogger said:


> Your tinder account is probably stuck in negative ELO
> Delete it and create it again, then farm 2-3 days in SEA (dont need to match anyone only their likes count)
> Then return to your target destination
> 
> Or you are below 4psl.


you mean below a 7 or 8.. 
thats an interesting way to try it. never thought of that...
But i have never had match success and i installed it multiple times with different pictures. I had to give up because it was ruiningi my mood all the time.. like a constant reminder of how hopeless it is


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Apr 26, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Good looking guy with a strong jawline and a gym body gets laid on Tinder.
> 
> Wow ..


Reminder this is OP


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Apr 26, 2020)

Richard Fitzwell said:


> you mean below a 7 or 8..
> thats an interesting way to try it. never thought of that...
> But i have never had match success and i installed it multiple times with different pictures. I had to give up because it was ruiningi my mood all the time.. like a constant reminder of how hopeless it is


Tinder becomes usable at 5psl+
But if you got zero matches on multiple attemps ur prob below avg


----------



## audimax (Apr 26, 2020)

I was on tinder like 6 times, almost everytime a complete fail. Got a few matches with normal looking girls, but it didnt end up in netflix and chill.


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (Apr 26, 2020)

Nogger said:


> Tinder becomes usable at 5psl+
> But if you got zero matches on multiple attemps ur prob below avg


no shit im below average. females consider 80% of us below the average . being a 5 is useless when only 12% have success


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> My guy I’m recessed as fuck lol. Look at my pics in my thread about getting bimax + genio. And people here always say body doesn’t matter and only height and frame does yet I worked hard and got myself a good physique despite being 5’9 and not big framed. I’m just trying to motivate people here to put in the work in the gym and use better pics because trust me the male competition on tinder includes a lot of fat disgusting slobs with poorly lit/angled pics.



You look good from the front and that's all that matters for Tinder. They see the front of your face and they know nothing about your height.

When they meet you 90% of the work is already done .. you will bang


----------



## Stingray (Apr 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> My guy I’m recessed as fuck lol. Look at my pics in my thread about getting bimax + genio. And people here always say body doesn’t matter and only height and frame does yet I worked hard and got myself a good physique despite being 5’9 and not big framed. I’m just trying to motivate people here to put in the work in the gym and use better pics because trust me the male competition on tinder includes a lot of fat disgusting slobs with poorly lit/angled pics.


My guy you have passed a threshold many here will never pass. You have to understand why your thread has upset some people 😂


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 26, 2020)

Stingray said:


> My guy you have passed a threshold many here will never pass. You have to understand why your thread has upset some people 😂


still the more i try to figure out op.s face in the blurred pics the more i feel like he is psl 4


----------



## Madhate (Apr 26, 2020)

OP is 7 PSL, he just PM'd me, he has O'pry tier eye area, what a fucking liar


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 26, 2020)

Stingray said:


> My guy you have passed a threshold many here will never pass. You have to understand why your thread has upset some people 😂


I definitely understand that. But to me there’s a difference between Chad telling you “just be confident bro, look at how many matches I get” and someone like me showing how I’ve managed to do well despite a lot working against me. It’s the same difference between Jeff Bezos saying “just work hard bro” and your smart educated friend who’s making good financial and investing decisions trying to help you do the same. A lot of people here aren’t maximizing themselves.



streege said:


> still the more i try to figure out op.s face in the blurred pics the more i feel like he is psl 4


Lol I’d say 3.75. Bimax/Genio and a Taban appointment should hopefully get me to PSL 5 which I’d be cool with because my physique, social abilities/charisma, and good job halo me.


Madhate said:


> OP is 7 PSL, he just PM'd me, he has O'pry tier eye area, what a fucking liar


This did not happen guys lol. My eye area is below average.


----------



## OverForMe (Apr 26, 2020)

Op is chad with that body


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 26, 2020)

Good lower third, six pack abs,full head of hair with a tiktok/fuckboy haircut (good for slaying). You have a wide jaw, wide skull, wide chin, etc. Some of us are literal baldcels. Narrow chins, jaws and skulls. You're literally chadlite @OP. And you're still struggling a bit on tinder. Now imagine what's it's like for people who are legit below average when it comes to most relevant features.


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 26, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> Op is chad with that body


Everyone works through backwards logic on this site. 

“No gym for face”
“Lifting is cope unless you’re 5+ PSL”
“Height and frame are all that matter”
“Don’t bother lifting if you don’t have a good frame”

So I get myself a good physique through 8 months of natty lifting and it leads to lots of matches and now people want to try to justify why other people can’t do the same exact thing.


----------



## Over (Apr 26, 2020)

"Guys I installed Tinder and it works I'm getting matches incels go on tinder you volcels! Itd not that bad!"


----------



## actuary1234 (Apr 26, 2020)

I only match with trolls


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 26, 2020)

Over said:


> "Guys I installed Tinder and it works I'm getting matches incels go on tinder you volcels! Itd not that bad!"
> 
> View attachment 376340


I’ve literally provided proof of how recessed my maxilla is. I’m 5’9. And my frame is probably below average. I don’t know what else you want from me. A good physique will halo anyone here.


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (Apr 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Everyone works through backwards logic on this site.
> 
> “No gym for face”
> “Lifting is cope unless you’re 5+ PSL”
> ...


 because gym is a fucking joke. most peoples results naturally are barely noticeable. especially with clothing... who wants to put in all that work even if possible to impress some worthless judgemental cunts


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 26, 2020)

Richard Fitzwell said:


> because gym is a fucking joke. most peoples results naturally are barely noticeable. especially with clothing... who wants to put in all that work even if possible to impress some worthless judgemental cunts


Because:

1. It makes you feel better physically and mentally. This is honestly the number one reason I lift. I’m telling you, if you’ve never lifted you’ll be surprised how much your mental state improves. Ask anyone else who’s somewhat serious about it. I feel happier and it’s really for you to be active and pushing your limits. 

2. It absolutely helps with girls and if you actually put in the work people will notice, even with clothing. I started getting compliments like 2 months in. 

3. You get more respect from other guys because you look stronger and more masculine. People treat you better when you actually look like a man.


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (Apr 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Because:
> 
> 1. It makes you feel better physically and mentally. This is honestly the number one reason I lift. I’m telling you, if you’ve never lifted you’ll be surprised how much your mental state improves. Ask anyone else who’s somewhat serious about it. I feel happier and it’s really for you to be active and pushing your limits.
> 
> ...




yeah, like a vehicle its gets you respect or interest from friends and other guys...
but theres no gym for the face. Whores dont care one bit unless you get a steroid physique which as you can see from my picture in the green that my best gym days as a natural i still looked like garbage because of body type and face.

also all these gymcels would probably be having a fucking hard time


----------



## Stingray (Apr 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I definitely understand that. But to me there’s a difference between Chad telling you “just be confident bro, look at how many matches I get” and someone like me showing how I’ve managed to do well despite a lot working against me. It’s the same difference between Jeff Bezos saying “just work hard bro” and your smart educated friend who’s making good financial and investing decisions trying to help you do the same. A lot of people here aren’t maximizing themselves.


Good thread. Provocative title


streege said:


> still the more i try to figure out op.s face in the blurred pics the more i feel like he is psl 4


Agreed I think his face must be at least average


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Apr 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Most I’ll do. My frame and height suck but I gymcelled enough to look decent. Eye area is garbage tier by the way. Chin is recessed. Nose is bulbous. Maybe the worst zygo/cheekbone support on this site. I’m low body fat but my buccal fat area is bad. Narrow mouth. Only things I have going for me are hair, coloring, and leanness.


Wtf, niggah.
You are not 3.75PSL.
Def 5PSL because of pheno and stubble game currently, no wonder you are good on Tinder


----------



## Gordon (Apr 27, 2020)

i hope you die OP


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 27, 2020)

'3.75 PSL'





Mirin the body game though, works wonders on tinder and you are right in that regard. But stop trying to act like you are 3.75 PSL because that would mean most of us here are like 2PSL JFL.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 27, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> '3.75 PSL'
> View attachment 377334
> 
> 
> Mirin the body game though, works wonders on tinder and you are right in that regard. But stop trying to act like you are 3.75 PSL because that would mean most of us here are like 2PSL JFL.


don't act like you'r below 5 psl @Syobevoli


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 27, 2020)

Stop licking this goof's balls just to make him feel better cuz he stood lucky on tinder and purposefully acting humble for your sympathy. He's indeed 3psl. Stupid skull. Mid face. Manlet. Nothing special. Not even average. Coping thread from start to finish


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 27, 2020)

streege said:


> don't act like you'r below 5 psl @Syobevoli


On a good day yeah sure, this guy mogs me though.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 27, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> On a good day yeah sure, this guy mogs me though.


i srs don't think he mogs u, unless you'r a super frauder.
there is no way he mogs u, especially factoring in height.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Apr 27, 2020)

Is this really 4 pages of arguing if GL guys gets matches/irl meetups and ugly guys don't?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 27, 2020)

streege said:


> i srs don't think he mogs u, unless you'r a super frauder.
> there is no way he mogs u, especially factoring in height.


His tinder results definitely mog mine to oblivion so it's kinda obvious.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 27, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> His tinder results definitely mog mine to oblivion so it's kinda obvious.


i don't understand females anymore tbh.
If even psl is cope i have nothing else to say.
do you have too mostly autistic basement dwellers selfies?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 27, 2020)

streege said:


> i don't understand females anymore tbh.
> If even psl is cope i have nothing else to say.
> do you have too mostly autistic basement dwellers selfies?







I use these pics and get 2-3 matches/day beyond the 20 match spike the first 2 days. Also the reason why i recreate every 3 weeks with some diff bio or pics for the 'new-user' boost.

My pics are mediocre I guess and I could tryhard with portrait shots which is what I still want to do. OP doesn't do that either though. Body is also mediocre so I often leave out that last pic.

I can get like 1 phone number per week, and 1 lay every 2 months or so with an 'okay' looking girl that I wouldn't consider LTR with cuz I mog her. (usually on the chubby side, but still okay) Hardly worth the time/effort. I assume it's mostly the body halo that brings OP his matches.

If I am 5psl, I definitely wouldn't recommend tinder if you're 4psl or lower.


----------



## uglymofo (Apr 27, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> View attachment 377363
> 
> I use these pics and get 2-3 matches/day beyond the 20 match spike the first 2 days. Usually with some diff bio or pics.
> 
> ...


pics arent good otherwise you could do well speaking from experience


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 27, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> View attachment 377363
> 
> I use these pics and get 2-3 matches/day beyond the 20 match spike the first 2 days. Also the reason why i recreate every 3 weeks with some diff bio or pics for the 'new-user' boost.
> 
> ...


beside the midface and the lack of angularity there is nothing to do. 
you can't be lower than a 5.
and your pics are way above average for Tinder.
this is pure suicefuel i can't understand anything about look anymore.
look at this Guy meanwhile : he gets 100+ likes within few hours despite looking ethnic and imo worse.
does one have an explanation beside the bad boy Vibe ?


and psl wise i know dozens of guys who looks worse than u but clean UP Tinder.


how is your irl life with girls ?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 27, 2020)

uglymofo said:


> pics arent good otherwise you could do well speaking from experience








I am guessing something like this is ideal? Waterfast for 3 days, then get a pump before the pic, decent background, have a friend make pictures at you from a few metres away, make 30-40 photos with slightly different expression/posing/angles, then post-production work with filters and colouring, minor touchups, etc?


Idk man, sounds like a recipe to getting a 'dissapointed' face IRL when u finally meet up.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 27, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> View attachment 377400
> 
> 
> I am guessing something like this is ideal? Waterfast for 3 days, then get a pump before the pic, decent background, have a friend make pictures at you from a few metres away, make 30-40 photos with slightly different expression/posing/angles, then post-production work with filters and colouring, minor touchups, etc?
> ...


yes it is. it will be fine if you'r tall irl


----------



## uglymofo (Apr 27, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> View attachment 377400
> 
> 
> I am guessing something like this is ideal? Waterfast for 3 days, then get a pump before the pic, decent background, have a friend make pictures at you from a few metres away, make 30-40 photos with slightly different expression/posing/angles, then post-production work with filters and colouring, minor touchups, etc?
> ...


dont edit just use good angle and have a nt confident expression you wont look worse irl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 27, 2020)

uglymofo said:


> confident expression


foids these days have a radar to see how nt you are by looking at your facial expression ngl


----------



## Andros (Apr 27, 2020)

I got rated PSL 3.75-4 and got 50 matches in 2 months (mostly below average girls, landwhales, post wall women...). Only fucked a landwhale. Most matches ignore me, some expect me to betabux them...

Tinder (and life) is not worth it if you're not at least PSL 5.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 27, 2020)

streege said:


> beside the midface and the lack of angularity there is nothing to do.
> you can't be lower than a 5.
> and your pics are way above average for Tinder.
> this is pure suicefuel i can't understand anything about look anymore.
> ...


I wouldn't believe if it that guy said he got 100+ likes in a few hours lol. Might just be the location though (Big city, netherlands) that it sucks so hard here. What location should I try next time I recreate?



> how is your irl life with girls ?


It's avg I guess. Ugly girls sometimes approach me, I generally get rejected/bitch-faced at clubs/parties when I approach. Guess all this is normal. I do seem to have above average milf appeal JFL but they shy away once they find out I am a student.

If I get into a low inhib mindset and start mass-approaching I can make-out with a decent girl after going through like 10 approaches or so, but I generally don't find that worth the effort and autism of mass approach.

I am not unhappy with my success since most of my friends and at my fraternity are doing similarly or slightly worse. If you can make out with a girl at a party you are pretty much player/slayer level here which I can if I want to I suppose. I just get mad/sad/jealous when I hear this is nothing to write home about compared to what chad(lites) here experience lmao.

Also conversion rate of making out --> ONS is 0%. We make-out and then they find some excuse and leave.


----------



## autismusmaximus (Apr 27, 2020)

I am at most a 4/10 using the standards here and I still manage to get a lot out of Tinder. I used to have Tinder gold but have since opted out of it, despite the fact that they've made it harder if you're not paying, mainly because I already have a lot of chicks from tinder on snap already so I'm not that desperate to meet more. 

I notice 90% of the actual 8/10 girls I match with are probably looking for an invite to a party or something. Maybe it's different in your country, but we don't really have a dating culture where I live and most girls I've asked say they used tinder "for fun", which really means "I'm on Tinder to stroke my ego and find parties for the weekend". Never went on a date, I just add them on snap and drunkingly snap them telling them to come over to my friends house for drinks lol. Been doing this for 3 years and have never went on a single date. In my experience, the chicks who are looking for parties are usually much more attractive than the other ones anyways, so I see it as an absolute win, easier to get laid and much more fun either way.


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 27, 2020)

this is the mininum PSL to get laid with a non fat girl on tinder






@medialcanthuscel


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 27, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> this is the mininum PSL to get laid with a non fat girl on tinder
> View attachment 377657
> 
> 
> @medialcanthuscel


this is the minimum face

and 6'6 tall too


----------

